# Some old timers...



## keepitlow (Nov 17, 2010)

More old timers (non logging) here:

http://www.thefirearmsforum.com/showthread.php?t=83033


----------



## DannyJiggz (Nov 19, 2010)

i love that first one!!


----------



## logging22 (Nov 19, 2010)

Gotta be the longest crosscut i ever seen. Thats a monster.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 20, 2010)

DannyJiggz said:


> i love that first one!!



:agree2::agree2::newbie:


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 20, 2010)

from the Time Life book The Loggers I think, lot of good pictures in it.


----------



## The Count (Dec 2, 2010)

good stuff man, just the thought that I`ll never get close to one makes me sad....


----------



## sloth9669 (Dec 9, 2010)

The Count said:


> good stuff man, just the thought that I`ll never get close to one makes me sad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 9, 2010)

A white oak from West Virginia






There are other pictures and info here:

http://www.patc.us/history/archive/virg_fst.html


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 9, 2010)

From the same site:


----------



## bruce6670 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> A white oak from West Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know an Oak could get that big. Nice pics.


----------



## Rickytree (Dec 28, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> A white oak from West Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to see the whole tree. That's bloody huge for a White Oak.. Thanks for posting. Love the old pics. When I have a long day I think of what these guys must have went through and I can't even imagine. Built in gloves and hard hats.


----------



## southbound (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pic's!!!!

I love seeing the old timers....


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 30, 2011)

somethin for the newbies!


----------

